# Grass Selective Herbicides



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The University of Florida is doing toxicity studies of herbicides. You might ask them at UF IFAS or just keep it away from the bees. Don't spray when it is blooming.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Assuming the clover is not in bloom when you spray it should not be a problem for the bees.

Tom


----------

